# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Had my first lucid dream last night.

## MondoMarcus

Recently my brother has been interested in lucid dreaming and we've been talking about it quite a bit. I don't really ever do any of the excercises or reality checks that you're apparently supposed to do, but I've still been intrigued by it. 

So last night I had a dream that I was hanging out with this really cool girl and some friends. We were all having a great time. I remember going outside to check the waves (i surf, and it's really what I'm thinking about most of the time. The ocean is honestly the love of my life) and the ocean had this kind of mystical look to it. I decided I was going to go out for a surf. So before I went to get my wetsuit on I was thinking about how great of a day this was, and how I really hoped this wasn't a dream (I've been dreaming a lot of my ex girlfriend who left me pretty broken up about two years ago, and waking up after things being normal again is pretty disheartening). So there's this cool girl who I actually like and great waves and just thinking "please don't let this be a dream." 

Well, as soon as I thought that... I KNEW I was dreaming. There were no reality checks or anything like that, but somehow I knew and I was dissapointed that this wasn't real. I know STAYING lucid is hard because people get excited that they're aware of the dream and then wake up. I think maybe the fact that I was dissapointed had something to do with me staying in the dream. 

So then I decided to take advantage of the situation. "What do people do when they're lucid? They fly!" and so I went flying, only I couldn't go horizontal for some reason. It was great. I flew over buildings feeling like Superman. I've had lots of flying dreams before, but this time it was special because I knew I was lucid. So then I woke up... or I thought I did. Only the flying dream was just a dream within a dream. I woke up as someone else in a bedroom with a woman yelling at me. I thought this was REAL life. I was no longer lucid... then I REALLY woke up.

I'm completely new to this, but definitely want to do it again. It was so liberating. I am a very spiritual person (not religious) and feel that lucid dreaming can teach me new things about who I am. I plan on surfing perfect waves next time  :smiley: 

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but about an hour into my sleep I suddenly woke up feeling VERY afraid of dying and feeling so... mortal... I don't know how else to explain it. Almost like my life was meaningless and as Pink Floyd says "all that you touch and all that you see is all that your life will ever be." This thought hit me like a sledgehammer and it scared the shit out of me. This has happened many times before, but not recently. So, don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I figure I'd put it in there for all of you here who are experts on the subject.

So basically... what's next for me? Where do I go from here? And WHAT THE HECK happened last night?

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Interesting post, firstly and MOSTLY - CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST LUCID DREAM!
Dont be dissapointed because it wasnt real life, be happy! look at the positives, you've accomplished something that so many people strive for and work really hard for, a lucid dream is as real as you beleive it is.. you can turn the things in life that make you sad into positive things, its growth, evolution of the mind, you can do anything, have the perfect girlfriend, surf the perfect waves. Stay motivated and you can do whatever you want.
As to your question, whats next for me? you decide. Where do you go from here.. you go to sleep and do it all over again  ::D: 
As to what the heck happened last night, your interpretation is best, as you say.. like me, you are spiritual, i'd take it as your becoming more in tune with the world, with life, more aware of whats really going on, that you are mortal, though in your mind, immortal

----------


## Freda

Nice one! you are lucky, my first ld was a 3 second long fals awakening. There is no such thing as a dream within a dream though, its just an illusion.

----------


## unda

Congratulations! Has your brother had a lucid dream yet? I'm guessing he'll be quite annoyed if he's been trying hard and you've had one first. 

When you woke up in the dream you experienced what's known as a false awakening, they're very common for lucid dreamers. It was possibly caused by the fact you knew people often wake up quickly from lucid dreams (expectations play an important part on dreams), next time you can remember to do a reality check when you think you've awoken from a lucid dream. Your awakening an hour in to your sleep might actually be relevant, I'm assuming you mean this was before your lucid dream? A lot of lucid dreamers purposely wake up for a period during the night and think about dreams, then returning to sleep hoping to have a lucid dream. The technique is known as Wake Back To Bed (WBTB), your awakening probably had the same affect.

----------


## kdhoward83

Congrats on the first lucid. They. Are. Awesome. I only recently picked it up as well, but my experiences have opened my mind to new possibilities and ideas on life as we do not know it. Its addicting after your first real taste... good luck in the future! Keep us all updated, I love reading about peoples lucid dreams... anyway.. off to bed now to try and have one of my own!!

----------


## BlackHash

I just had my second lucid last night. It's kind of funny, because if you read my DJ you can see that mine was also a "dream within a dream" type of deal. Woke up, un-lucid thinking it was real life. Only I was in it for like 20 minutes (the non lucid part, I was lucid for about 20 minutes too, so it was about a 40 minute dream.)

----------


## Linkzelda

Congratulations on the the first lucid dream!

----------


## Naiya

Congrats on your lucid!! Don't worry, your lucid will get longer and more realistic with practice...you did very well for your first time.  :smiley:

----------

